#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Redirecionamento ao cair internet

## amaurybrito

Gostaria de saber da possibilidade de alguém me ajudar não sei se é possível.

Minha ideia é a seguinte eu tenho 1 link de internet, gostaria que quando houvesse queda de conexão em meu link de internet o mikrotik redirecionasse para uma pagina local informando que esta sem conexão devido problemas na rede etc..

----------


## magnorm

Site http é possível mas https vai apresentar erro

----------


## amaurybrito

Tem algum tutorial de como devo proceder para mim tentar fazer

----------

